# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  صباح العلم

## ايمان السيد

ومن لم يذق مُـر العَلُّم ِ ساعةً......تجرع ذُل الجهلِ طُـول حياتِهِ

فالجهل يخفض أمـة ويذلــها****والعلم يرفعها أجل مقام

----------


## hazem mohamed

يقول أينشتاين: ” المعرفة ليست المعلومات، فمصدر المعرفة الوحيد هو التجربة والخبرة

----------


## يويا ميويا

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## يويا ميويا

بالتوفيق للجميع دائما

----------


## يويا ميويا

بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## يويا ميويا

مووووووووفق

----------


## يويا ميويا

موفق دائما

----------

